
Delta passenger plane mistakenly lands in US air force base - based2
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/jul/09/delta-passenger-plane-mistakenly-lands-in-us-air-force-base
======
alexandrerond
As a flight simulator occassional player, one would think that ILS, VORs, GPS
assisted flight routes, ATCs and the countless procedures that need to be
followed by a flight of such characteristics would prevent this from
happening...

